# dry heaving alot



## doglover12

So my 1 1/2 yr old Chihuahua has been dry heaving alot since last night and when I say alot I mean like every couple minutes. There is throw up every now and then but for the most part he's just heaving. I don't know what to do nor do I know what it could be. Its hurting me to watch him. Thoughts? Ideas? Anything will help!!


----------



## michele

get him to the vets,may have something stuck in his throat


----------



## Brodysmom

Does he have something stuck in the back of his mouth, causing a gag reflex? If he's been doing it since last night, I'd get to the vet pronto.


----------



## doglover12

He's not doing it as often and he's done it before just not so frequent. He's still playing and being himself just hell stop and hack kinda


----------



## woodard2009

Any update on your pup!! I hope he's alright!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Every couple of minutes sounds like an emergency to me. I hope that you were able to get him in to see a vet. Let us know what happened!


----------



## doglover12

he's doing better its not so frequent anymore...idk he's still himself it doesn't seem to bother him to where he doesn't wanna play with our other dog so im not too too concerned since he's not


----------



## Brodysmom

I would still suggest a vet visit. Chi's can have a condition called collapsing trachea where they suck in air and make a honking noise over and over. Reverse sneezing can sound similar, but usually doesn't last long. The retching and dry heaving, if even if its not as frequent, could be a symptom of a serious condition like a collapsing trachea. I'd get him to be seen as soon as you can.


----------



## doglover12

Ok thanks everyone!!!


----------



## NiecieD

I'd err on the side of caution and get a check up. 

Let us know how he's doing, keep us updated


----------



## Jzebrasky

When I rescued my first chi. She did the same thing. I actually brought her to the vet and said it was more of a hack than a cough. But they told me it was kennel cough and put her on meds she stopped hacking in 1 day! Has she been around any other dogs that could have possibly had it? I just remember at night she would be up hacking and it was so sad! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

